# Still Skinny Puppy



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

A few months ago I got some great help on here with my boy. But I'm back again sadly. Kain is coming on 7 months now. He is still incredibly thin. His ribs stick out so bad it looks like I starve him. He has still grown in height though. I was feeding him Wellness LBP, but switched to Canidae LBP as the Wellness started to give him mooshy poops. He has been cleared by my vet for internal parasites. His skin and coat is healthy. He is very high energy and appears happy. I feed him 3x a day and give him as much food as he will eat as instructed by my vet. He is eating around 6-8 cups of food a day. We go through a 15 lb bag of food every 10-14 days. I'm at a loss. Everyone thinks I'm starving my dog. I called his breeder and she said his mother was the same way until around a year old. Can anyone offer suggestions to help him put on pounds? Nutri Cal? Wet food? I'll try anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Please consider having him tested for EPI, it is a simple blood test and if positive is easy to treat and manage. If negative, you might like to talk to your vet about why he is not putting on weight, seen as he is eating quite a bit, it may be allergies, but talk to your vet about EPI to rule it out

Here is a link on EPI Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

EPI means your dogs pancreas doesn't work, so he can't digest his food, he will eat like a horse and poo like a cow. He will eat and eat and eat and strave to death all at the same time - it is horrible but is easy to manage with 'Creon'. 

He may also have SIBO (this usually goes hand in hand with EPI dogs), again this is easy to treat with 'Tylan (Tylosin)'. 

I am currently managing my 2 1/2 GSD male who is EPI positive.

Good luck.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry and Lola said:


> Please consider having him tested for EPI, it is a simple blood test and if positive is easy to treat and manage. If negative, you might like to talk to your vet about why he is not putting on weight, seen as he is eating quite a bit, it may be allergies, but talk to your vet about EPI to rule it out
> 
> Here is a link on EPI Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency
> 
> ...


:thumbup: 

Yes, test him for EPI.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for this reply. I will have him checked ASAP. He does have some of these symptoms, including the voracious appetite, the constant pooping, and the poop eating. His poop isn't runny or watery like this site and he doesn't quite look emaciated like these poor dogs. But to me it's pretty similar. Is this condition genetic?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coraanderson (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a 3 month old male and he has been to the vet and stool tested, he's perfectly healthy. Just within the last 3 days he has had runny stool. He's still acting normal, eating and drinking fine and he's not excessively going, but this has me worried. The only thing new I have given him was a chew bone. Could this be the problem? I am a new puppy owner and I tend to worry a lot.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

Cora, I have a three month old too and when I give her a new type of treat/bone, she'll have an upset tummy too. It always resolves after a couple of poops though. Has your pup been dewormed? Mine had been with panacur before I got her but still had some pretty good deworming results with strongid after I got her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coraanderson (Nov 6, 2013)

He has been dewormed and has his last parvo this month. Its still going on and actually has pooped every where in his crate twice today. I have called the vet and I am taking him first thing in the morning. I am just so upset because he my child and I hope its nothing serious.


----------

